

Sorting data in parallel CPU vs GPU - In which we show more graphics - AlexeyBrin
http://solarianprogrammer.com/2013/02/07/sorting-data-in-parallel-cpu-gpu-2/

======
defrost
Good to see you following up on this and tweaking it some more.

Having done this kind of thing a few times in the past I have to ask, which
line in your test harness actually checks that the end result vector is
actually sorted?

If thee is a small error in splitting and merging it might only throw an out
of sequence element on a rare occasion - in such circumstances it might be
wise to log the seed value used for the "random" sequence so it can be
retraced and debugged.

If you're after further challenges have a shot at cranking out the largest
number of uniformly distributed random points in a 3D unit sphere (or
generalise to a unit N-sphere) and look at testing both the speed and whether
they are in fact uniformly distributed at all scales.

